

YouTube to go offline in India - Ronsenshi
http://www.medianama.com/2014/09/223-youtube-to-go-offline-in-india/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+medianama+%28Medianama%3A+Digital+Media+In+India%29

======
victor27
It's a click-bait headline. What the author means to say is that youtube will
allow users to save videos for later offline viewing.

